# battery life on gopro



## t21

how long does the battery on the Gopro Hero should last? it says it should last about 2 1/2 hours continous recording on HD at 960.but mine has been only lasting about a littel bit over an hour,and thats with turning off the video while i'm on the lift.has anybody has this issue and what have you guys have done to better this issue.thanks


----------



## theninemilly

From what I have read, battery life has alot to do with temperature. I used my gopro for the first time last month and i noticed I got about 1.5 hrs out of mine but I bought an extra battery so if I need to switch it out over the course of a day I can.


----------



## t21

thanks bro,i guess thats one way of fixing that problem thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## theninemilly

no problem....if you have a mac, imovie is great for editing your videos.


----------



## AIRider

do you guys turn the camera on and off every time, or do you let it on standby when not filming.


----------



## theninemilly

i would turn mine off at the end of each run on the way back up the gondola.


----------



## t21

you know,i just turn my to standby(not off)while on the chairlift cuz i try not to remove my helmet to see if i actually turned it off.i cannot hear the beep while my mp3 is playing. i guess i might have to work it out somehow.


----------



## stronst

I have created the following table with details about battery lifetime according to different settings.

View table here: sttr.no » GoPro battery lifetime

Take note of changes in recording times just by disabling blinking LED and using Class10 SDHC memory cards.


----------



## Raines

so gopro 1 and 2 is about the same autonomy


----------

